# Game Thread: April 8 Denver [email protected] T-Wolves



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Denver Nuggets(42-31)







Minnestoa Timberwolves(39-35)

Projected Starting Lineups
Denver Nuggets 
Point Guard-Andre Miller 
Shooting Guard-Demarr Johnson 
Small Foward-Carmelo Anthony 
Power Foward-Hillario Nene 
Center-Marcus Camby 

Minnesota Timberwolves
Point Guard-Troy Hudson 
Shooting Guard-Latrell Sprewell
Small Foward-Trenton Hassell
Power Forward-Kevin Garnett
Center-Michael Olowokandi

Notes-
The Nuggets go for their sixth straight win and 12th in 13 games when they face a Timberwolves squad trying to keep its postseason hopes alive.

Denver is in seventh in the West and holds a 3 1/2 -game lead over ninth-place Minnesota, which is 2 1/2 games back of eighth-place Memphis after winning seven of its last eight contests.

The Nuggets have been virtually unstoppable since George Karl took over as coach in late January. Denver was 17-25 before Karl was hired and has gone 26-6 since, leaving the team poised to make the playoffs in consecutive seasons for the first time since 1993-94 and '94-95.

The Timberwolves, who reached the Western Conference finals last season, are in danger of missing the playoffs for the first time in nine seasons. They dropped the season series to the Grizzlies and would lose the tiebreaker against them, but hold a 2-1 edge over the Nuggets.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: April 8 Denver [email protected] T-Wolves*

My Game prediction is 
Nuggets 124
T-Wolves 106
I think this has a chance to be a big blowout


----------



## rice613 (Mar 14, 2005)

i have a feeling this won't be a high scoring game for the nuggets. This game is going to be tough guys. While we have improved considerably under karl. Minnesota has been one of the teams able to beat us (while we were coached by karl) They are still a very dangerous team. Cassell is basically back, and their roster remains largely unchanged from last year when they were the division leader. Wally wonder, sprewell, cassell can all score. eddie griffin is a great bench player, and of course they have the big Ticket who was the mvp last year. My prediction is that they'll try to slow our game down, just like memphis did to us, and limit our fast-breaks. It's going to be a tough 4th quarter game. 

Final score:

Denver: 105 Minnesota: 98

hopefully i'm wrong and it's a blowout for us =)


----------



## rice613 (Mar 14, 2005)

one of the keys to this game is the effectiveness of kmart. If kmart can limit garnett's production (which he is capable of doing) then we have a very good chance of winning a tough road game against a desperate team. I'm just worried that he'll not be as aggressive as he usually is on defense because of fear that'll he'll aggravate his chest injury...


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

K-Mart not starting tonight? Or is he even going to play?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

master8492 said:


> K-Mart not starting tonight? Or is he even going to play?


He has come off the bench the last 2 games.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Keep in mind, this has turned into a little bit of a rivalry these last two years. Two talented teams in the same division out West, how could they not? Garnett and Elson don't seem to like each other much either. Things got a little personal last year in the first round. Elson was tossed from the two teams' first meeting this year, and Garnett, Kenyon, and Cassell all picked up T's in the game as well (remember Sam I Am whippin the ball off Kenyon's leg after Kenyon pushed him?). The Nuggets are 1 and 2 against the Wolves this year, with the lone win coming their second game of the season.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Kuskid said:


> (remember Sam I Am whippin the ball off Kenyon's leg after Kenyon pushed him?)


And Sam getting ejected while K-Mart only get's one T. :nonono:



Kuskid said:


> The Nuggets are 1 and 2 against the Wolves this year, with the lone win coming their second game of the season.


In OT also I believe.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

q said:


> And Sam getting ejected while K-Mart only get's one T. :nonono:


Yeah I actually felt bad for you guys on that one. I still remember the announcers defending him for "protecting his teammates." But I'm definitely not gonna complain. I was just surprised because he's always been on a short leash with the refs, it seems like he's usually on the bad end of those kind of exchanges when the T's and the ejections start getting handed out.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

hey kush going to be in this game thread this time?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Minny is going to be giving as much as they can in this game. Its not an offical must win, but for all purposes, it is for them.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Spree hits the three, and then hits a jumper while getting fouled. Camby picks up his first.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

KG draws the foul from Nene. Tied 6-6 early.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Foul number 2 on nene.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Hassell with an offensive foul, his 2nd. Wally in for him.

Kmart in for Nene


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nugget getting it done on the break. Up 12-8 after the dunk by kmart.

Melo dunks on the break now, 14-8 Nuggets


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Camby fouls spree under the basket, his second but he's staying in.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Melo draws a foul from Kandi, goes 2 of 2 from the line, Nuggets up 18-12


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

KG draws a foul on Martin...the bigs are getting in some early trouble


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Hudson hits a three, Nuggets up 1.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Spree hits a jumper (10 points for him so far). All tied up at 19.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

lol its nice to see someone posting here but dont have to post pad lol


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Wally hits the three and puts the wolves up 24-21. TImeout nuggets. 15-5 run by the wolves


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> lol its nice to see someone posting here but dont have to post pad lol


 haha, I'm just doing it like we do in the nets forum.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

heh since ur post padding i think i will 2 lol..heh but later lol..heh keep posting if u want..


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Wolves up 27-25 at the end of the first.

Miller has been playing determined. The Nuggets bigs are in foul trouble and that could end up hurting. KG gets a lot of calls, so to have them adding up early isn't good.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Ah, KG will always get his calls, he's an MVP candidate. Melo's 5 for 5 from the field, leading all scorers with 12 with 5:51 left in the half. Nene and Camby both have 2 fouls, and Sam I Am is sitting with 3. Miller's running the offense great tonight. If he could perform like this consistently he'd be a borderline All Star.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

48-47 now with 1:42 left in the half. Melo's now got 17 on 7 shots, how's that for efficiency? :banana: Half of our active rosters has 2 fouls, including Kenyon, Nene, and Camby. Garnett's only officially taken 3 shots (taken 6 free throws, though)?? He's only one rebound from a double double. We're getting outrebounded right now 28-23.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nuggets up 81-73 going into the 4th


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh my God!! The Wolves are back in!! It's tied with almost seven to go.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

wow martin with his 5th foul now..nuggets by 4 and 5min 2 go


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

miller with the clutch fade away shot nuggets still leading by 4


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

dang garnett anwsers back with the jump shot nuggets leading by 2


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Camby gets his 5th foul and wally gets both ft..tie game now at 96


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

oooo anthony with the alley dunk from miller 13 ast.. 2:39 left


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

nuggets call timeout.. about 2 min left and nuggets leading it by 4


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Garnett gets both ft...nuggets by 2


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Spre gets the 3 ..but camby anwsers back with the jumpshot and miller gets his 15 ast...nuggets by 4


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

T-wolves call timeout and 1:09 remaining in the 4th Q


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Ouch martin fouls out


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

man, 22 and 15 for dre...totally sick.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

107-101 Nuggets, with 40 seconds left. Twolves call time. Gotta hit the free throws, then we can go home happy. Anyone notice how much better we've been playing on the road lately?


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

Nuggets win 107-104

Nuggets scoring leaders-Anthony26,Martin24,Miller,22


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Denver pulls of the road win, despite being outrebounded by 8, and taking less than half as many free throws as Minnesota. Nice job taking care of the ball, only 8 TO's tonight. Nene was limited to 13 minutes because of foul trouble (not so sure about a couple of them). One thing that impressed me was 31 assists on 46 field goals. Kenyon looked good in 33 minutes of playing time, with 24 points on 10-17 shooting. Couple more boards would've been nice, he only had 5, Garnett had more offensive boards than that. Melo, Dre, and Kenyon will get the props for picking a good time to have a great game, but Camby finishes just 1 board shy of another double double, and will continue to get it done like he always does. Great job by those couple guys steppin up when we needed them to. :cheers: 

PS:
Melo with no turnovers in 37 minutes:clap: and Earl, despite going 2 for 10, managed 5 assists in 15 minutes


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

Dear Nuggets,


Thank you


Love,
Grizzlies


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

It got a little too close for comfort at the end, but the Nugget pulled through. Your players played with such confidence, it seemed like they knew they were going to win.


----------



## Triple_Single (Mar 27, 2005)

What a huge win. It says so much about how far this team has come. They just got two huge road wins against teams in their building, both of whom needed the game more than the Nuggets. How nice it is to torpedo Minnesota's playoff hopes after they eliminated them last season.


----------



## rice613 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey really sweet win! It gave me a lot of satisfaction watching the Nuggets beat the timberwolves. I was crushed when we got beaten quite easily last year in the 1st round. Anyways, great games by carmelo (still shooting well), miller (22/15/4/3 stls) those are sick stats. he's been really more consistent of late avging about 15/7.5/4 all above his avg and shooting a blistering 50% well above pg standards. kmart also really surprised me, this is only his 3rd game back and he's alrdy once again doing his gravity defying dunks. I love watching him play.. Buckner was also back, showing how tough mentally and physically he is willing to play through injury for an important game. I didn't appreciate him earlier in the season, but now I see his value as an effective all around player and good stopper. Earl.. man wut can i say. he's good, but he's in a slump right now. he had a lot of open looks that he just bricked.. that's just not good. if we had lost the game it wouldve been his fault. not just for his offensive struggles, but because the time he was on court, was also the time cassell caught fire. burying all of his shots and starting the wolves run. earl is a big defensive liability . if he doesnt score then he's not worth having on the court. i have a lot more faith in andre miller now. he really knows what george karl wants, and he's consistent, and he can play defense, and he can post-up pretty well and also isn't afraid to penetrate. nene also had a bad game. hopefully he finds time to improve next yr. he's still really inexperienced and it shows from all the fouls he's been getting the games he's been back. good win though.!

tomoro's game is almost a gimme. supersonics are missing vlad, lewis, and daniels... if we lose at HOME there's more than just fatigue wrong with us.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

great win despite the refs...i hate the wolves. how we overcame the refs love affair with kg ill never know.


----------

